# I'm Finally An Outbacker!!!



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been an Outbacker-wanna-be since 2003 - and this week we'll be bringing home our new (to us) 2005 Outback 25rss. I'm SO EXCITED! Can't wait for our next camping trip, to start our modifications and make her OURS. First modifications on our list: bunk bed rails & ladder (our kids are both 5), converting the tip-out drawer, and getting an accordian folding shower door. Wish us luck towing it home on Friday from Portland to Tacoma area - we're a bit anxious - it's our first travel trailer. So long pop-up!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

woooooo-hooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ENJOY HER!!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations! Post pictures when you get home!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

The 25RSS has a great floor plan. I'm sure it will serve you well. You've wanted one since 2003....I don't have that kind of patience!
Brian


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations on that new 25rss - here's to many a happy camping trip in her!!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Congratulations. We had our 25RSS for four years and absolutely loved her. I am sure you will become just as attached as we were. Enjoy. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations!

Enjoy and happy camping


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! you'll love the 25RSS, we are going on our 3rd year with ours!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, here's to lots of great memories to come!


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Congratulations! I talked to you on Monday about your towing/hitch set-up (Steve @ Camping World). Hope all is well and your tow home is good. Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Steve! Are you going to be there on Friday? We're picking up our trailer at 9am this Friday and thought we'd swing by Camping World to make sure we're safely set up and okay to tow (and of course get those just-gotta-have-it-for-our-new-trailer items!). Would love to get the "okay" from a fellow Outbacker!

Thanks again for all your help the other day...
The Stephensons



walkerman said:


> Congratulations! I talked to you on Monday about your towing/hitch set-up (Steve @ Camping World). Hope all is well and your tow home is good. Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to the club!


----------

